# Metzger Marsh Pike



## m_can6

Was just wondering if anyone has ever had any luck for pike at Metzger Marsh. If so, where at in the marsh?


----------



## LatinoHeat

Yes, just out and to the left of the marsh launch area


----------



## Jmsteele187

I can't wait to get back out there in the yak.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## m_can6

LatinoHeat said:


> Yes, just out and to the left of the marsh launch area


Have you mostly caught them along shore or in open water?


----------



## Matt Hougan

Whoa, stop the bus. There are pike in Metzger marsh? Oh man, how am I gonna change my new fly rod over from pike to steelhead as I make my way across Rt 2.

Hmmmm may have to try my new Arbogast Buzz Plugs


----------



## m_can6

Matt Hougan said:


> Whoa, stop the bus. There are pike in Metzger marsh? Oh man, how am I gonna change my new fly rod over from pike to steelhead as I make my way across Rt 2.
> 
> Hmmmm may have to try my new Arbogast Buzz Plugs


Yeah there supposed to be in there. Just trying to get an idea of where the hot spots are. If you search Metzger Marsh Pike on youtube, there's some videos of some pike caught out of there.


----------



## AvianHunter

There are pike all over in there. We catch them by accident while bass fishing. My guess that this time of year they will seek out the shallowest parts of the marsh because that water will warm up quicker and vegetation should be at a minimum so I'd look for the big sand flats that butt up to cattail clumps and work around those. The marsh isn't deep by any means but it gets shallower the further South and West you head into from the boat launch.


----------



## m_can6

AvianHunter said:


> There are pike all over in there. We catch them by accident while bass fishing. My guess that this time of year they will seek out the shallowest parts of the marsh because that water will warm up quicker and vegetation should be at a minimum so I'd look for the big sand flats that butt up to cattail clumps and work around those. The marsh isn't deep by any means but it gets shallower the further South and West you head into from the boat launch.


Thanks for the input. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carpn

I see lots of them while bowfishing there at night early in the yr . Sometimes we'll see 50 or 60 in a night .


----------



## MuskieDan

Carpn said:


> I see lots of them while bowfishing there at night early in the yr . Sometimes we'll see 50 or 60 in a night .


You sure they aren't longnose gar? I mean, I believe you, that number just surprises me. If they are pike, then that's some good news for the fishery.


----------



## LatinoHeat

m_can6 said:


> Have you mostly caught them along shore or in open water?


Open water along those weed beds. The place is so shallow u can catch them virtually near any cover


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Can you wade Metzger marsh or is it too deep

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AvianHunter

47dipseydivers said:


> Can you wade Metzger marsh or is it too deep
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes you can easily wade the marsh. Come in from the West with hip boots even.


----------



## LatinoHeat

47dipseydivers said:


> Can you wade Metzger marsh or is it too deep
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Very wadable. Step softly. The bottom is thick with algae and very soft


----------



## 419deerhunter

Wade out there all the time.... just be prepared for a leg work out very very soft bottom im talking sinking thigh deep some times


----------



## fisherboy

Can't believe I never fished the marsh in over 50 yrs


----------



## Carpn

MuskieDan said:


> You su​re they aren't longnose gar? I mean, I believe you, that number just surprises me. If they are pike, then that's some good news for the fishery.


Yeah , they're pike . Those aren't consistent numbers but on a normal nite you'll see 20 or more . Surprisingly I have never seen a single gar there. With as many gar as there are in Erie and tribs I always wondered why we never see em in Metzger. Overall we see lots of bass , pike , and panfish on a normal bowfishing trip there . In my opinion it seems to hold a lot of potential .


----------



## maumee_bowman

where is a good spot to park when you guys fish the marsh.


----------



## toledoeyebanger

tons of parking on the way in, and trailer parking as well, you can't miss it.


----------



## LatinoHeat

maumee_bowman said:


> where is a good spot to park when you guys fish the marsh.


There is parking area on side of road in multiple places along the marsh


----------



## maumee_bowman

ok thanks guys


----------



## TheDrake

AvianHunter said:


> There are pike all over in there. We catch them by accident while bass fishing. My guess that this time of year they will seek out the shallowest parts of the marsh because that water will warm up quicker and vegetation should be at a minimum so I'd look for the big sand flats that butt up to cattail clumps and work around those. The marsh isn't deep by any means but it gets shallower the further South and West you head into from the boat launch.


Not sure what boat launch your talking about, but pretty sure you can only head east from it.


----------



## AvianHunter

TheDrake said:


> Not sure what boat launch your talking about, but pretty sure you can only head east from it.


The dike separating the marsh from the lake runs NW-SE. The marsh at it's longest side on the South shore runs East-West. If you have a big boat then yeah you will have to follow the prop-washed channel SE until hitting the big bay but if you have a smaller boat you can head any direction you want for the most part when they have optimal water levels in it. Now they may not have optimal water in it due to the zebra mussel damn blocking the pump structure and low lake levels.


----------



## AvianHunter




----------

